# Azza will be back any day now....



## Watson (Dec 17, 2015)

Millionaire cleared of rape after he 'fell and accidentally penetrated' teen 



Yahoo7

December 16, 2015, 8:18 pm




 Share 

  
   
   
   
   



Millionaire cleared of rape after he fell and accidentally penetrated teen
Millionaire cleared of rape after he 'fell and accidentally penetrated' teen. Photo: AP 


A millionaire property developer has been cleared of raping a teenager after claiming he may have accidentally penetrated her when he fell on top of her.



Ehsan Abdulaziz - who the Times reported is the leader of an Islamic political party - was accused of forcing himself on the 18-year-old as she slept on a sofa in his west London flat.



He said he had just had sex with the teenager?s friend and his penis was still erect when he fell.



Mr Abdulaziz took the girl and her 24-year-old friend home from an exclusive West End nightclub in his Aston Martin in August last year.



He proceeded to have sex with the complainant?s friend ? whom he had known for several months - in a bedroom.



The teenager claimed she woke in the early hours of the morning to find Mr Abdulaziz on top of her, forcing himself inside her.



He said he had woken her when he went to get a glass of water at 5.30am and she had pulled him on top of her, placing his hand between her legs, the Daily Telegraph reported.



When DNA tests found traces of semen on the girl, Mr Abdulaziz said it was because he had just had sex and there may still have been semen on his hands.



The prosecution told the court that in a second interview with police, Mr Abdulaziz said ?she pushed his hands down on to her vagina. He said that he did fall onto her and his penis may have penetrated her vagina".



Part of the trial was covered by a rare secrecy order obtained by the Crown Prosecution Service which meant background material was heard in secret, the Times (London) reported.



It took the jury just 30 minutes to acquit Mr Abdulaziz.


----------



## Watson (Dec 17, 2015)

Azza is using this in all his molestation cases.....he tripped and fell....


----------



## maniclion (Dec 17, 2015)

http://youtu.be/Xxu7Ko2JSlI


----------



## charley (Dec 17, 2015)

..well at this point, the 'life of Azza' is the only thing happening on this forum ........


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 17, 2015)

So he went through with the sex change?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 18, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> Probably for the first time in 3 years I was looking at another forum and they use the old VBulletin system.  Likes and stars galore... I had to look away to stop the tears from forming



Let's go!


----------



## charley (Dec 18, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> Probably for the first time in 3 years I was looking at another forum and they use the old VBulletin system.  Likes and stars galore... I had to look away to stop the tears from forming




.....   what forum was that ???        i'd like to see it ..     thx Farv


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 18, 2015)

charley said:


> .....   what forum was that ???        i'd like to see it ..     thx Farv



That was here and ASF both.

Next you're gonna tell us CHJ is back...


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 18, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> ASF isn't even nearly as entertaining as IMF was at its lowest before it died off.  There was a variety of posts and threads, even edumicated peoples were posting away.



You are correct, sir.
IMF was like crack to me back then...i wouldn't eat or sleep I just needed MORE...

Unfortunately it got to be more about popularity and less about being a community.
Even so, it was a fucking blast.


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 18, 2015)

I heard captn hacked Azza's password, it was Azza spelled backwards


----------



## Watson (Dec 28, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> I heard captn hacked Azza's password, it was Azza spelled backwards



bullshit, there is no way azza could remember that password!


----------

